# Suchmaschinen?



## Feldhofe (20. August 2002)

Hi!

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie und nach welchen Kriterien bestimmte Suchmaschinen (z.B. Google) Seiten indexieren.

Ich habe nämlich den starken Verdacht, dass ich mich da irgendwie selber reingelegt habe mit Keywords etc., plötzlich ist meine Seite bei Google nämlich kaum noch zu finden....

Schöne Grüße, Martin


----------



## melmager (20. August 2002)

die meisten suchkisten mögen wiederholungen nicht so nach dem motto 
keyword musik, musik .. usw

da wirst du knallhart zurückgestuft..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2002)

Google arbeitet meines Wissens ein bisschen komplexer ...

Je mehr Leute einen Link auf deine Webseite setzen, desto höher deine Plation. Wenn jedoch z.B. eine RICHTIG große Seite auf dich verlinkt, zählen die Verlinkung irgendwie auch noch mit ....

Schlagt mich jetzt bitte nicht, wenn ich falsch liege ....


----------



## Feldhofe (24. August 2002)

Hmmm...das könnte hinkommen, habe nämlich meinen Domainnamen geändert, einige Partner verlinken noch auf die alte, viele haben aber auf die neue URL umgeändert...da hab ich mich dann wohl selber reingelegt, was?

Mit den Keywords kann das eigentlich nicht sein, habe die nie verändert.
Aber auch bei fireball oder lycos ist meine SEite praktisch absolut nicht zu finden!
Irgendwie bin ich ein bißchen frustriert, jede Beepworld-Seite, die "songtexte" im Text irgendwo hat, kommt vor mir, so scheint es mir.... 
Hat nicht noch einer einen Rat??


----------



## reto (25. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Google arbeitet meines Wissens ein bisschen komplexer ...
> 
> Je mehr Leute einen Link auf deine Webseite setzen, desto höher deine Plation. Wenn jedoch z.B. eine RICHTIG große Seite auf dich verlinkt, zählen die Verlinkung irgendwie auch noch mit ....
> ...



Absolut korrekt! Darum werden immer häufiger Gästebücher von irgendwelchen Seiten mit sinnlosen Einträgen "vollgespamt", damit diese Spamer dann mehr Links auf die eigene Seite haben und folglich bei Suchmaschinen weiter oben rangieren... traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Feldhofe (25. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von reto _
> *
> 
> Absolut korrekt! Darum werden immer häufiger Gästebücher von irgendwelchen Seiten mit sinnlosen Einträgen "vollgespamt", damit diese Spamer dann mehr Links auf die eigene Seite haben und folglich bei Suchmaschinen weiter oben rangieren... traurig aber wahr. *



Ach du meine Güte!! Auf die Idee wär ich nun wirklich nicht gekommen.
Indexieren denn alle Suchmaschinen so??

Was mich auch noch intersssieren würde: Wieviele "Stufen" von der Hauptseite aus werden denn Links verfolgt?? (ich hoffe, es ist deutlich, was ich meine; auf der ersten Seite ist ein Link, der zur zweiten führt, von da geht's auf eine dritte Seite usw.)???


Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## reto (26. August 2002)

```
META NAME="Robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW"
```

Häng diesen Tag in ALLE Seiten rein, dann werden sicher auch alle Seiten indexiert... wenn das nur auf der Hauptseite drint ist, werden wohl nur die Links auf der "nächsten Ebene" indexiert. Aber wenn auf der nächsten Ebene alle Seiten diesen Eintrag drin haben, wird wohl auch die nächte Ebene der nächsten Ebene =) indexiert.

So stelle ich mir das etwa vor =)


----------

